# What kind of salaries do hunting pros have ?



## mjbrady (Dec 16, 2005)

One_Eyed_Fly said:


> Anyone know how much money pro hunters hunters like Michael Waddel, Lee and Tiffani Lawkowski, Sp ?, Roger Ragland, Will Primos, Bill Jordan and others make each year ?
> Also, how much does a camera man make ?
> Yeah, I know, maybe not my business but I'm curious.
> I'm sure there must be others out there who have wondered the same !


I don't think anyone could really know unless they are the accountants for the listed names above. I can answer for camera men though, typically it's 250-400 a day plus expenses for filming work.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

I know for a fact a lot of that stuff is not as glamorious as it sounds..especially for the crew.

Most if not all of those camera men are free lance. VS for example will have a list of camera men and they will call them and tell them to be on location at such-and-such a day and time. They have to get themselves there, put themselves up, get the footage and then IF the VS's producers like it they get paid.

Don't kid yourself..its like anything else...the big mouse gets the cheese but there are lots of tiny mice keeping things going that get crumbs.


----------



## Tsmiddy21790 (Jan 11, 2009)

Im sure the hunters you mentioned are paid very well... waddell with his hoyt bows .. and bill jordan with HIS realtree camo ... Will Primos with his calls and the truth series bows, not sure about the crew but im almost positive that the 3 i mentioned are sitting pretty nicely when it comes to the money


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

I would be curious to know what the "crew" make in salary as I'm sure the owners do pretty well.
What would you guys guess the members of the crew makes ?
Guys like David Blanton of Realtree and Brad Farris of Primos etc.
Heck, isn't Waddell still considered a member of the Realtree crew ?
Or is he the Chief of the new Bone Collector enterprise ?


----------



## ryan t (Sep 20, 2007)

I know that Waddell gets paid higher than anyone that is not an owner of a company. He is just a "pro". Bill Jordan Is by FAR the wealthiest of any of them, anything with Realtree own it has gone through his company or he is either paid royalties for the uses of his product. He has a giant deal with Chevy as well. The video sales for Realtree is supposedly only a fraction of the business that they do. Of course, it is the platform for the retail sales of all of their apparel but it is still only a small fraction. Will Primos still makes a salary at primos, but he sold out for after taxes 5 million(reportedly) about 3 years ago. 

As far as camera men, It depends on the equipment they are running. I know Realtree is 300 a day. 

If I divulge anymore info or numbers they may come looking after me


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Take it for what it is worth, but I was told face to face by Jim Shockey that if he broke even on his outdoor show he was happy. He used his show mainly to advertise his hunting/outfitting business in Canada. He also said that to get either 6 or 12 episodes on the Outdoor Channel that you had to pay over $100,000 to the owners of the Outdoor Channel to get the air time.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

mudslinger2 said:


> Take it for what it is worth, but I was told face to face by Jim Shockey that if he broke even on his outdoor show he was happy. He used his show mainly to advertise his hunting/outfitting business in Canada. He also said that to get either 6 or 12 episodes on the Outdoor Channel that you had to pay over $100,000 to the owners of the Outdoor Channel to get the air time.


IMO...for that Outdoor Channel could pound sand!


----------



## stickintoad (May 6, 2009)

Not too sure about salaries, but I would think a large part of their income is probably from show sponsers, and product endorsements from companies they allow to use their names or of their own businesses


----------



## country2 (Dec 4, 2006)

mudslinger it is 13 episodes 13 reruns and it is WAY more then that.


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

C2, this conversation took place about 6 or 7 years ago so I can imagine that prices and such have skyrocketed.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 19, 2003)

I was in camp with someone in the industry last year. Matter of fact I filmed for him after I tagged out. An average yearly net of your own show after expenses is around $100,000. Travel, tags, etc really add up. His said the real money is selling product, like Bill Jordan or Toxy Haas. He did say folks like Michael and Tiffany do make much more than the others because they are so popular. Appearence fees add heavily to this.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*$$$$$$$$$$*

I was in camp with Waddell just after he signed with Gander Mountain and one of the other hunters heard his contract was for 400-500K?? I'm not sure if that is accurate or not. It's none of my business anyway.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

It's probably not our business to talk about the "hunting pros" salaries but why should they be exempt since we talk about CEO's, Movie Stars, and Sports Stars salaries ? :zip:  
You thinking about getting into the business, One Eye ?


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

One_Eyed_Fly said:


> Anyone know how much money pro hunters hunters like Michael Waddel, Lee and Tiffani Lawkowski, Sp ?, Roger Ragland, Will Primos, Bill Jordan and others make each year ?
> Also, how much does a camera man make ?
> Yeah, I know, maybe not my business but I'm curious.
> I'm sure there must be others out there who have wondered the same !


So hows those buddies of yours that you posted about a couple of weeks ago and never came back to answer any questions???

Is this question for real or are you just out on another fishing expedition????

I hope this isnt another thread for you to stir things up...cause that last stunt you pulled...well was disgustingukey:ukey:ukey:


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

PAkilla86 said:


> So hows those buddies of yours that you posted about a couple of weeks ago and never came back to answer any questions???
> 
> Is this question for real or are you just out on another fishing expedition????
> 
> I hope this isnt another thread for you to stir things up...cause that last stunt you pulled...well was disgustingukey:ukey:ukey:


Did anybody ever find out about One Eyed Fly, or is he still one GIANT RED FLAG that needs a GIANT FLY SWATTER????????


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

Lonestar63 said:


> Did anybody ever find out about One Eyed Fly, or is he still one GIANT RED FLAG that needs a GIANT FLY SWATTER????????


I knew I loved Texas for a reason.....:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

PAkilla86 said:


> I knew I loved Texas for a reason.....:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


Cold one back to ya PAkilla....:darkbeer:

Seriously, unless someone knows different, this cat is a Troll, or a 12 yr old in his moms basement, and in no way shape or form is a hunter.

Guys that only post occasionally may not know this.

Do a search on some of the threads this Fly has started. ukey:


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

AT scandalllllllllll this is getting good!
Not up on Fly politics..what's his gig/motivation here?


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Did a search....one_eyed is up to stirrin the pot for the Anti's...

All the threads he/she/it starts are HIGHLY unethical hunting situations and he/she/it never replies to any of them after they are started..


1 vote for PERMABAN!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

redruff said:


> Did a search....one_eyed is up to stirrin the pot for the Anti's...
> 
> All the threads he/she/it starts are HIGHLY unethical hunting situations and he/she/it never replies to any of them after they are started..
> 
> ...




Yep.

We need to round up a posse and follow him wherever he goes. 

I'm not recommending a lynch mob, i'm just saying....................:zip:


----------



## hardball15 (Jan 6, 2007)

:spam2::ban::closed_2:


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Did a search on him and here you go


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Or......


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

how about this


----------



## KickerPoint79 (Jan 18, 2006)

Now I remember. This is the guy who posted about his "friends" killing a bunch of deer and leaving them in the woods. This fly needs to meet my electric bug zapper.


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

YUP some body should close this joker down


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

KickerPoint79 said:


> Now I remember. This is the guy who posted about his "friends" killing a bunch of deer and leaving them in the woods. This fly needs to meet my electric bug zapper.


And the "Would you sell your trophy" poll.


----------



## bbaker-25 (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah,i dont think this guy got off to a good start here on at


----------



## One_Eyed_Fly (May 24, 2009)

I can understand about my first thread but what's so bad about this one and my second one ? :noidea:
...and why does anyone need to bring up another topic on this thread ?
I would not do that to you guys !
Believe it or not, I would love to get into the business of filming (making) hunting videos. :thumbs_up
If I was an Anti, I would not bother posting this thread.
If you remember from my first thread, I did not condone what my partners did but, if I reported them I would have no place to hunt period.
Actually, I truly believe they would kill me if they found out I ratted on them.
If you guys think you're better than me then I salute you on your moral values. :clap:


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

:set1_fishing::der:


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

One_Eyed_Fly said:


> I can understand about my first thread but what's so bad about this one and my second one ? :noidea:
> ...and why does anyone need to bring up another topic on this thread ?
> I would not do that to you guys !
> Believe it or not, I would love to get into the business of filming (making) hunting videos. :thumbs_up
> ...



Sorry bud I dont speak anti. If you truely were a sportsman you wouldnt condone such acts of discrace to the animals that we all truely love and obviously appreciate more so than you. Furthermore if you truely valued your time here or this site you would not post on here about morons who you supposedly know doing such disgusting things...take a look around man.....none of the rest of us do that nor do we condone that. If you truelly do want to be here post things with substance or atleast without the......SICK STENCH OF ANTI. If this is your best attempt at fishing tho....I think our hunting rights are................... A OK.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

THIS THREAD! has the smell of a fish cleaning station at lake erie in july


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Well,
Then lets hear your reasoning behind the "would you sell your trophy poll?"

So what I hear you saying is......
Your buddies shoot and leave LOTS...of deer in the woods and then when they get a trophy they sell it?

What's your reasoning for the poll?
And REALLYYYYY....you can't talk about a thread in another thread...
waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaukey:

Worse case scenario is you are guilty by association...
I'd personally kick my buddies *ss if he ever did anything like that I and sure wouldn't hang around that kind of behavior over a lease.


----------



## Skippy Archer (Apr 12, 2006)

WEEGEE said:


> THIS THREAD! has the smell of a fish cleaning station at lake erie in july


Agreed.



Shoo fly, don't bother me.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:izza:


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

I see nothing wrong in the least about one eye's topic here.
Seems you guys are on a witch hunt ! 
Where has he broke the rules with this topic ?


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

I don't think its really any of our business what they make, remember several of the folks you are talking about are members of this site. Do you all want to start throwing up your hourly/annual salaries for everyone to see??? I'm sure some of you would but it is really a topic that should be left alone...'94


----------



## whitetailnut (Aug 19, 2005)

EASTON94 said:


> I don't think its really any of our business what they make, remember several of the folks you are talking about are members of this site. Do you all want to start throwing up your hourly/annual salaries for everyone to see??? I'm sure some of you would but it is really a topic that should be left alone...'94


well stated


----------



## JWaltrip (Dec 30, 2006)

Sagittarius said:


> I see nothing wrong in the least about one eye's topic here.
> Seems you guys are on a witch hunt !
> Where has he broke the rules with this topic ?


Coming from a AT member since 2002. You should know better.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 19, 2006)

One_Eyed_Fly said:


> Anyone know how much money pro hunters hunters like Michael Waddel, Lee and Tiffani Lawkowski, Sp ?, Roger Ragland, Will Primos, Bill Jordan and others make each year ?
> Also, how much does a camera man make ?
> Yeah, I know, maybe not my business but I'm nosey.
> I'm sure there must be others out there who have wondered the same !




You hit the nail on the head , make a educated guess :darkbeer:


----------



## deerhuntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

im gonna clear this up for everyone..... how much do they make?

MORE THAN US!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Bump


----------



## GlobalMTP (May 6, 2012)

I'd be happy with just some free gear, tags, etc... no salary needed!


----------



## JWaltrip (Dec 30, 2006)

Babyk said:


> Bump



Live in the NOW son. Thread is 3 years old.


----------



## musimon (Aug 15, 2011)

Babyk said:


> Bump


Must be slow at McDonald's drive thru, a bump on three year old archive. Can I have a shake with those fries!


----------



## country2 (Dec 4, 2006)

There are no set salaries as far as the shows go. The better rated the show, the more sponsors you get and the more dollars your air time is worth to be sponsored. And FYI, 6 months on the outdoor channel is roughly 215,000. That is taken out of your pocket right out of the gate. Then you have production and editing cost, as well as website,hunts,etc. In the Obama era you are lucky to not go bankrupt!


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

One_Eyed_Fly said:


> I can understand about my first thread but what's so bad about this one and my second one ? :noidea:
> ...and why does anyone need to bring up another topic on this thread ?
> I would not do that to you guys !
> Believe it or not, I would love to get into the business of filming (making) hunting videos. :thumbs_up
> ...


you are an $ss.


----------



## Jeff Nelson (Apr 7, 2012)

I know alot of money is made thru endorsements! Like someone said, gander nth, flextone, Hoyt, buschnell! And then you have royalties anything that says bone collector .....he's making money! Being a hunter doesn't pay that much ....! True fact, Michael Jordan from the Chicago bulls made more money off the court than he did on the court. So that's kinda how it works.


----------



## crockett (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Dec 1, 2010)

$250,000 Plus


PSE EVO 57 Lbs.
Blacked out


----------



## JWaltrip (Dec 30, 2006)

They make however much there soul is worth at the time they sell it to the Devil. And Keith Warren is Satan himself.


----------



## MitchM (May 1, 2012)

no idea on the hunters but a guy i used to work with who is a pretty good friend of mine had an opportunity to be the drury's camera man. He was going to make 45K a year and the only thing he had to pay for was cable and internet. Sounded like there was a lot more to it than filming though. They do all the management of food plots and land in general, have to keep all the houses clean for when guests come ect ect. The guy turned it down because he would never have any time to hunt for himself


----------



## bobdvm (Jul 5, 2009)

JWaltrip said:


> They make however much there soul is worth at the time they sell it to the Devil. And Keith Warren is Satan himself.


Wow


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

although camera man would be fun I think i would turn it down because I would want to hunt myself


----------



## MitchM (May 1, 2012)

bucknut1 said:


> although camera man would be fun I think i would turn it down because I would want to hunt myself


yep, the guy i know was told that the only time he'd get to hunt was if everyone else tagged out and he had everything done that needed to be done at the time


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

interesting.


----------



## kmcbroom (Oct 18, 2013)

C'mon man! Who cares if they make $1000 an hour! This is America man and you have the same oppurtunity to make what they make doing what they do and that is only because it is America. Just like NFL players who cares if they make sooooo much money. This only means that you have a chance to make that kind of money if you put in the work and sacrafices. There is always a back story and while some of these folke may have been helped along I assure you that the big factor in their success was that they reside in America and were willing to put in the work to get where they are. To me it is comical when the guy that dropped out of high school and works at their local gas station can hate on successful people in any industry. I am an outdoor writer and I assure you that there will be no rags to riches in my world because I refuse to do what it takes to invent, manufacture, and distribute a popular product. I just like to share the outdoors with folks like yourself and that just don't make you much money but I am happy for those that did what they did and that those same fortunes are out there for me and you. When I interview for a job one of my first questions is how much does your top guy make and I pray that that guy is making a lot more than what they offer me because then I have something to look forward to. This is America and only in America would we be discussing rich folks that earn their living doing what they love. Lighten up and quit haten on you fellow America and do what you do. End of conversation please. www.ramblingangler.com


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Pretty sure the conversation was over like 5 years ago and then again 2 years before you bumped it back up.


----------



## Darrens66 (Aug 10, 2014)

It sounds just like the music business these days. You make penny's on cd sales. you tour and rake in money on T shirt sales and other items and if your lucky and can write your own music you own the publishing rights. All the rest of the money goes to pay back the record company and promoters ..


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> Pretty sure the conversation was over like 5 years ago and then again 2 years before you bumped it back up.


This^^^^^^

Very strange how this one popped back up? 

I think Jordan's net worth is like $10 million ....and why does Bill Jordan pronounce his last name "jErdan"? Erks me.......!


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

H20fwler said:


> This^^^^^^
> 
> Very strange how this one popped back up?
> 
> I think Jordan's net worth is like $10 million ....and why does Bill Jordan pronounce his last name "jErdan"? Erks me.......!


that's it. I know 10 mill is a lot to most people, but that dudes been around forever.

I hate how he says him name


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

JWaltrip said:


> And Keith Warren is Satan himself.


I can't even stand to look at that SOB.


----------



## floridacrackr (Feb 15, 2013)

H20fwler said:


> This^^^^^^
> 
> Very strange how this one popped back up?
> 
> I think Jordan's net worth is like $10 million ....and why does Bill Jordan pronounce his last name "jErdan"? Erks me.......!


Bill Jordan has to be worth more than $10 million. Those NASCAR sponsorship's aren't cheap!


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

floridacrackr said:


> Bill Jordan has to be worth more than $10 million. Those NASCAR sponsorship's aren't cheap!


word


----------

